# Screen pop-ups... coincidence?



## Driver_1 (May 22, 2009)

Yesterday, I canceled my Dish service. The bill is paid to date. BEFORE i called to cancel, I unplugged the cable from the dish, just to make sure of what info/data DIDN'T get loaded into the receiver - it's a 625.

Later in the day, I was watching a recorded program, and the 'Pay your bill' warning popped up. 

I saw this pop-up once last spring, when I was late on a payment - about 3 weeks late, since I had totally forgotten about the bill. Whatever is going on now, I have no clue, especially since I pulled the cable before calling in to cancel.

Does this receiver communicate any way other than through the dish input? (the phone is not plugged in - I was not on contract service).

Anybody know how to terminate this pop-up stuff? I have to transcode some HBO stuff, and don't need this coming through while recording...


----------



## 47HO (Apr 11, 2008)

Probably not a coincidence. Plug the cable back in, reboot the receiver, and try again. If you have already canceled your service, there is really nothing to complain about.


----------



## MikeL DISH (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, Driver_1! This is Mike LeMar with DISH Network Customer Service. I came across your post and I'd like to help. Unplugging your receiver from the dish satellite is not an actual termination of service. Even if you have the physical unit disconnected, the account is still active in our system until you call us to request a termination of service over the phone. With that said, it's likely that a balance may have accumulated on your account even after you had unplugged the equipment unit if you didn't call us to request disconnection.

Hope that helps and let me know if you have any other questions! I would be glad to help further!


----------

